# water monitor



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am often asked as I was earlier today why I do not recomend larger monitor species, i.e. : salvadorii, salvator, niloticus, etc....

This is why...if taken care of properly they become capable of inflicting serious bodily injury with their teeth, claws and tails....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cool i want one, i could keep it in my 55g until its too big then give it to the zoo!

j/k but thats what alot of people do









CAn you write a list of all the herps you have crockeeper? I have no idea what yopu have.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

awsome looking salvator, I used to have one that I got as a hatchling that was around 6 foot when I unfortunatlly had to get rid of due to moving in to my girlfriends apartment. aggreed though that most people are not capable of properly careing for a lizard of this size, and as I learned the hard way do to unexpected changes. The cost needed to feed these lizards are astronomical as is the matanience to there full room size enclosure and large pool of water. Not to mention what may be a non-agressive lizard when small can become agressive when adult size is reached especially if the living conditions and diet are not top notch. luckly with me I knew someone who was able to properally care for it which can be difficult if not impossible for someone else who no longer can afford or in my case give it a proper home when they get larger especially if it is agressive. These lizards are best left to the experienced, educated and well financed.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i used to have a savanha boss monitor he was mint. he was well viscious to other eccept me he got hold of my dads hand one day took a steel bar to get him off. i dont think he want ed to hurt him just wanr him to back off. as if he did he would have had a chunk intsead of a bite mark. he was massive and started lashing his tail around and broke his 10mm thick glass viv all the way across.

he finally died at around 6ft. as i was feeding him dead rats and he took the whole box of around 30(still frozen) and ate them all, then he wouldnt eat or drink i woulod force feed him and he would reguritate it 5min later.









he was cool tho.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> i used to have a savanha boss monitor


I think you meant bosc monitor.









[/QUOTE]he finally died at around 6ft.


> that is huge for a sav are you sure it wasnt a white/black throat.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry about the spelling (illiterate and dyslexic)

i got it from proteus in the uk and thats what they siad it was.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you for making my point even more clear...I add the exathematicus complex to my earlier list......


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear Lord Croc!! That is one huge lizard! I did not know that those got that big. What do they max out at and how long do they live? Which species is that one?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Most impressive. My shop used to have one around that size, it sort of turned into a mascot.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i can't imagine anyone in the UK having space for one of those. Atleast in america (in the right areas) you can make an outdoor enclosure. How much does he weigh?


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Thats a huge one, must be heavy!!!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

CK, I WANT YOUR JOB!!!!

but seriously, people need to think long and hard about getting any large reptile. Even if you think you can provide suitable sized accomidation and have the time to spend caring for the creature, you have to think about the risk you are taking in owning them. Even the tamest specimin can inflict some serius injuries


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That particular animal is about 88 pounds of lizard, and if you look at my face I am not smiling, he is not tame......fortunately he isn't evil either though









The Malaysian Water Monitor is the second largest lizard on the planet and one capable of attaining 8 feet in length and weiging over 100 pounds...
NOT A CAPTIVE EVERYONE NEEDS OR SHOULD WANT. Ok I will stop tubthumping...


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Nice herp!! I actually know someone with one that is almost that size. He keeps it in a homemade inclosure that takes up half of his garage.

I agree, NOT for everyone.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I noticed you keep its claws well trimmed. How much of a wrestling match is it getting that done


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

his nails stay trimmed by the fact that his enclosure is naturalistically done with a lot of rock and he keeps them worn down.....I wouldn't want to know what the job would be like trying to trim his nails!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

good thinking.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know if I'd be smiling lifting a _tame _88 pound lizard!








Glad you're finally coming out with some impressive, yet poignant pics.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL Ace I am still computer illiterate, but am figuring out some of the scan and re-size issues that have kept many pics from being posted..







sheesh....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Was a problem for me too. If you have the option, open the picture for editing in Microsoft Paint (I think) and go to Images and then to Stretch/Skew. Most of my pics I take from 100% sides and 100% down to 33% each.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> LOL Ace I am still computer illiterate, but am figuring out some of the scan and re-size issues that have kept many pics from being posted..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Croc,
This is free and way to easy, its what I use to quickly resize pics
http://picturetray.com/


----------

